# help on making sure someone is who they say they are



## Clark (May 12, 2014)

Hi all just a quick question I have a buddy that swears he was 1st group SF, before that 2/75 bux I have never seen a dd214 always says he doesn't know where it is cause he has been divorced 3 times. Also said he worked for a well known PMC. The problem out side of no documentation is that he said 1st group 18B, then he's telling coworkers 3rd group 18D and even some other people 5th group and even let's on to have been but won't say CAG. I just want to know if he is legit cause if not I don't need a friend that is that full of shit.

Thanks for any guidance or direction to get a answer on this.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 12, 2014)

Well how do you want to go about checking? You can PM me and I can look into it, you can post the name here and we can all look into it, or (best option prolly) you can go over to PRofessional soldiers forum. They have a lot, a lot of SF guys. But a warning, if you post over there like you did here,(in the wrong sub-forum, terrible grammar) you will not get the same friendly response you are getting from me.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2014)

Send a member of the staff your buddy's name and details about his claims, particularly units and dates.  Someone who has been in that many of those types of units is going to be pretty well-known throughout the community... if he's legit.


----------



## Clark (May 14, 2014)

That's what I thought also thanks and will do


----------



## Clark (May 14, 2014)

I apologize for the wrong posting location and grammar all of my posts are done via cell phone and auto correct is a horrible thing. I do apologize.


----------



## OIF (Oct 1, 2014)

Verdict?


----------



## CDG (Oct 1, 2014)

OIF said:


> Verdict?


 
This is now two out of your three posts that are in threads about people being possible posers.  Get yourself vetted before you start worrying about all these other guys.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 2, 2014)

Especially if you're going to necrothread stuff that's >4 months old.


----------

